# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الرابعة



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الرابعة

واتأسف لأخي الحبيب الدكتور يوحنا ..
*


----------



## avamakary (7 مارس 2012)

*تم  التحميل وجاري القراءة  ربنا يبارك الخدمة  *

تم  التحميل وجاري القراءة  ربنا يبارك الخدمة


----------



## المفدى بالدم (7 مارس 2012)

تمام يا فندم 
تم التحميل وجارى القراءة 
نراكم بعد الفاصل :t39:​


----------



## remo2010 (7 مارس 2012)

*محاضرة قويه جدا 
و كنت عايز معلومات و تفصيل اكتر عن  " الاباء "*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

> * و كنت عايز معلومات و تفصيل اكتر عن  " الاباء "*


رجاء التوضيح عزيزي ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مارس 2012)

*تقول *
*



كما قلنا أن المصادر القانونية في الكنيسة – إلى الآن في الدورة – هى شقي التقليد ( المنقول شفاهاً والمنقول كتابةً )، وفقاً لهذا التعريف فإن كل ما عاداه هو قابل للفحص

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*حضرتك هنا بتكلم علي التقليد بصفه خاصه ولا كل ما يخص بالتقليد من مجامع وقوانين وصلوات وكتب خاصه بتدوين التقليد الشفوي ؟*



> *انا اتكلم عن التفاسير في غير العقيدة، *


*هل تقصد الامور الثانوية في المسيحية*

*مقاله في قمة الروعة شكرا لك ولكنه صغيرة جدا*​


----------



## remo2010 (7 مارس 2012)

كل هذه الكتابات مع الأهمية القصوى العظمى الأساسية لكتابات الآباء، فهى تُعرض على التقليد الرسولي ومع الخط العام للآباء، لنرى هل هذا تفسيراً منفرداً أو مخالفاً ( اتكلم هنا عن الكل إلا الآباء ) 

*الاباء ؟ اقصد بيها مين هم ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

*



 حضرتك هنا بتكلم علي التقليد بصفه خاصه ولا كل ما يخص بالتقليد من مجامع وقوانين وصلوات وكتب خاصه بتدوين التقليد الشفوي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا مصيبة!!
ألم نتكلم في هذا الكلام في المناقشات الأولى وفرقنا بين التقليد وإطار التقليد ؟!!

رجاء إقرأ المناقشات لكي لا نكرر شيء قلناه ..




هل تقصد الامور الثانوية في المسيحية

أنقر للتوسيع...

مكتوب أكثر من مرة في المحاضرة " المجتمعية " 








رجااااااااااااااء : قراءة ما فات حتى لا نكرر الكلمات!!
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

> *الاباء ؟ اقصد بيها مين هم ؟*


دا سؤال كبير جدا! وصعب حصر الآباء في مشاركة!

كل الآباء ، أباء الكنيسة ..


----------



## remo2010 (7 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> دا سؤال كبير جدا! وصعب حصر الآباء في مشاركة!
> 
> كل الآباء ، أباء الكنيسة ..


*
طب هندرسهم امتى لأن على حد علمى فى اباء منشقين و فى مهرطقين فلو المعترض استشهد بتفسير واحد من دول انا اعرفه ازاى ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

> * طب هندرسهم امتى لأن على حد علمى فى اباء منشقين و فى مهرطقين فلو المعترض استشهد بتفسير واحد من دول انا اعرفه ازاى ؟ *


*
حبيبي، الآباء المنشقين لم يصبحوا آباء، بل هراطقة أو لو لهم أخطاء مخالفة فكريا يأخذون لقب " علامة " مثل العلامة أوريجانوس ..


سنعرف هذا وهذا سهل ولكن صعب حصر آباء 20 قرنا في كل العالم. .
*


----------



## remo2010 (7 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> حبيبي، الآباء المنشقين لم يصبحوا آباء، بل هراطقة أو لو لهم أخطاء مخالفة فكريا يأخذون لقب " علامة " مثل العلامة أوريجانوس ..
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليك على التوضيح *


----------



## اليعازر (7 مارس 2012)

تمّ التحميل...

وعوده بعد القراءة.

.


----------



## The Coptic Legend (7 مارس 2012)

جارى التحميل
و لى عوده بعد قليل
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (7 مارس 2012)

*جميل جدا مولكا تم تحميل و قراءة المحاضرة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل

وسيتم القراءة
والمتابعه


----------



## ramy22 (7 مارس 2012)

عزيزى مولكا 

محاضرة لذيذة بسيطة دووما من اول السطر 

تحياتــى لك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2012)

*محاضره رائعه ومفسره و واضحه 
لا يوجد اسئله 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

تمت القراءة مرتين 
المحاضره سهله جدا ومبسطه للغايه

كل الشكر علي تعبكم
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم خير

متابعه باقي اخواتي في اسئلتهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل وشكلها محاضرة شيقة ...*


----------



## القناص الجديد (7 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> حبيبي، الآباء المنشقين لم يصبحوا آباء، بل هراطقة أو لو لهم أخطاء مخالفة فكريا يأخذون لقب " علامة " مثل العلامة أوريجانوس ..
> 
> 
> ...


 ايه ده  يا ريت شرح الملون تانى   كده   يعنى ايه علامه ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 مارس 2012)

تم قراءة المحاضرة بشكل متأني ...لي عودة والاستفسار عن بعض "الادوات" المتواجدة في المحاضرة ....

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا احلى مولكا!

تحياتي


----------



## fouad78 (7 مارس 2012)

أولا الحمدلله على السلامة أخي مولكا

محاضرة سهلة واتمنى يكون الدكتور يوحنا بخير

سلام المسيح​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2012)

*واضح انها جميلة لأننا بدأنا في عامل الـ"نقد" والنقد يكون ممتع للكثيريين، صلواتكم ..
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

*حمدالله ع سلامتك أستاذى مولكا
تم التحميل والقراءه
لاتوجد أسئله و أتابع المناقشه 


*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 مارس 2012)

تم المحميل والقراءه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل و المذاكرة
لا أسئلة حتى الآن
شكرا على تعبك و مجهودك​*


----------



## white.angel (8 مارس 2012)

*سلام المسيح استاذ مولكا ... 
نشكر الرب لاجل عودتك سالماً متعافياً ... 

المحاضره رائعه ولكن لى سؤال سيجيب تلقائياً
 على باقى اسئلتى
بخصوص هذا الجزء :*


> فإذا كان الجواب
> هو " لا " فكيف يستدل المسلم بكلامهم علينا بحجة ام ذو " لقب "..! فهل اللقب دليل؟ أو هل اللقب يعطي
> "عصمة" لكلمات صاحب هذا اللقب؟!، بالطبع لا، ومن هنا فلا أهمية ضرورية للقبول بقول " اللقب " مادام غير
> متخصص.


*
هل معنى هذا ان هناك اباء لهم اراء مخالفه للعقيده المسيحيه ومع ذلك احتفظوا بلقبهم ومكانتهم الكنسيه ... كيف هذا ..؟؟

وان كانت ارائهم غير صحيحه ومن حقنا رفض الاستشهاد بها .. فلما لم ترد عليها الكنيسه وتصحح هذه الاراء .. ؟؟

ام انها اراء لم ترقٍ لمستوى البدع والهرطقه .. فلم تعيرها الكنيسه اهتمام ...؟؟

ام انها اراء تناسبت لقرن معين ولم تتناسب مع التطور الحاصل فى القرون التى تليه .. كما ذكرت حضرتك فى مثل الحجاب ..؟؟

سلام ونعمه رب المجد تكون معك اخى الغالى*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 مارس 2012)

[ جارى متابعة الدراسة...دعائي  لكم  بالتفوق الدائم
محبتى لجميع الاشقاء  بالمنتدى . }


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

> * هل معنى هذا ان هناك اباء لهم اراء مخالفه للعقيده المسيحيه ومع ذلك احتفظوا بلقبهم ومكانتهم الكنسيه ... كيف هذا ..؟؟*


لم اقل هذا ، انا اتكلم عن " عدم التخصص " في الآباء المعاصرين، أعطيكي مثلا،

انا مولكا العلماني كلامي ليس ملزم لكي مثلا ، فلا يحق لمسلم الإستشهاد به عليكي، جميل؟ جميل

نفترض اني تم رسمي " قسا " فهل يكون كلامي الآن حجة عليكي؟ بالطبع أيضا لا، لماذا ؟ لان العبرة في العلم نفسه وليس في اللقب الموجود قبل اسمي

بالإضافة الى العلم، قلنا أن المسيحي ملزم بالتقليد وقلنا ما هو التقليد ..



> *وان كانت ارائهم غير صحيحه ومن حقنا رفض الاستشهاد بها .. فلما لم ترد عليها الكنيسه وتصحح هذه الاراء .. ؟؟
> 
> ام انها اراء لم ترقٍ لمستوى البدع والهرطقه .. فلم تعيرها الكنيسه اهتمام ...؟؟
> 
> ام انها اراء تناسبت لقرن معين ولم تتناسب مع التطور الحاصل فى القرون التى تليه .. كما ذكرت حضرتك فى مثل الحجاب ..؟؟*


أعتقد انه تم الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة تلقائيا، صحيح؟


----------



## تـ+ـونى (8 مارس 2012)

تم نسخ المحاضره وجارى القراءه ومتابعة المناقشات
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (8 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل وجاري القراءه ومتابعة النقاش*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل .....


----------



## sameh_ana (8 مارس 2012)

تمام ... 
هل هناك كتب مبسطة لعلم النقد النصى؟
او على الاقل تصلح لمبتدأ
عربى او انجليزى


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

sameh_ana قال:


> تمام ...
> هل هناك كتب مبسطة لعلم النقد النصى؟
> او على الاقل تصلح لمبتدأ
> عربى او انجليزى


هل الموضوع عن النقد النصي؟!!!



رجاء الحوار في الموضوع!


----------



## o0chsite0o (8 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل 
والقراءة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مارس 2012)

ارجوكم ارسال المحاضرة الرابعة لانى لااستطيع التحميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## o0chsite0o (8 مارس 2012)

*سؤال
هو مش المفروض الاول
**تعليم أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي
وبعدها نقد الشبهات!!
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

o0chsite0o قال:


> *سؤال
> هو مش المفروض الاول
> **تعليم أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي
> وبعدها نقد الشبهات!!
> *


نحن لا نتعلم الإيمان المسيحي كله، بل ما سنستخدمه في الرد على الشبهات وفيما بعد سنتوسع ..


----------



## Rosetta (8 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمة 
تمت القراءة للمحاضرة الرابعة 
بس من بعد إذنك أستاذ مولكا في كم خطأ أرجو تصحيحه ...



> ولا بالآباء ولا بالبطارقة ولا بالأساقفة ولا بالقمامصة والقسوس ولا بالعلماء


البطارقة --- البطاركة
القسوس --- القساوسة 


محاضرة جدا رائعة وممتعة 
الرب يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا روزيتا ..


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل وجارى القراءة 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 مارس 2012)

*



  أكثر من 85% من شبهات المسلمين لا يرقى لمستوى القراءة أصلاً أي أنك لن  تُكمل قراءة الشبهة إن كانت ضمن هذه النِسبة من الشبهات، ومن هنا تظهر  اهمية هذه المحاضرة، فنحن في غنى عن الرد على مثل هذه الشبهات الساذجة،  لانها بلا قيمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالفعل معظم الشبهات التى تقابلنا بعيده كل البعد عن الاسلوب العلمى والعقلى السليم فى النقد بل فى غالبيتها يمكن لأطفال مدارس الأحد أن يردوا عليها.
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 مارس 2012)

فى البداية 





ثانياً : تم التحميل والقراءة
مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
ثالثاً : بالنسبة للشبهات اللى بتعتمد أحياناً على أقوال آباء أو درجات كنسية ، هتكون أوضح لو وضعت أمثلة لشبهات من النوع ده سبق أن تعرضتوا ليها ورديتوا عليها.
​


----------



## be believer (8 مارس 2012)

أنا أول من قرأ المحاضرة الرابعة , ولكن لم تسنح لي الفرصة لإخباركم بهذا إلا الآن 

أريد شهادة " تفوق " أو " امتياز "


----------



## sameh_ana (8 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هل الموضوع عن النقد النصي؟!!!
> 
> 
> 
> رجاء الحوار في الموضوع!



انا فاهم ان الموضوع مش عن النقد النصى 
بس حضرتك ذكرت انك درسته دراسة مستفيضة
فقولت اسأل حضرتك دى كل الفكرة
مش مستاهلة كل علامات التعجب دى
اشكرك ومتأسف


----------



## girgis2 (9 مارس 2012)

*
تم تحميل الملفات وتمت قراءة المحاضرة*
*
محاضرة شيقة فعلاااا*​


> السمات هى :
> 
> [FONT=&quot]1.     العمود الفقري للشبهة [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]2.    التفريق بين الأدلة والإقتباسات[/FONT]
> ...



*لا أعلم لماذا أشعر بأن هذا الكلام السهل نظرياااا يكون أصعب عملياااا في التطبيق
فهل من الممكن - كتطبيق عملي لكي نفهم أكثر - مثلاااا احضار بعض الأمثلة البسيطة - على قدر مستوانا الآن - لشبهات سابقة تم الرد عليها من حضراتكم لكي نستخرج منها الأدلة والاستشهادات ونعرف أيضاااا باقي السمات ؟

أم أن هذا الطلب سابقاااا لآوانه الآن ؟ *




*شكرااا وربنا يبارك خدمتكم والى الأمام
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2012)

*


يسطس الأنطونى قال:



فى البداية 




ثانياً : تم التحميل والقراءة
مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
ثالثاً : بالنسبة للشبهات اللى بتعتمد أحياناً على أقوال آباء أو درجات كنسية ، هتكون أوضح لو وضعت أمثلة لشبهات من النوع ده سبق أن تعرضتوا ليها ورديتوا عليها.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ربنا يباركك، قاربنا على الوصول للتطبيقات العملية ..* *



			انا فاهم ان الموضوع مش عن النقد النصى 
بس حضرتك ذكرت انك درسته دراسة مستفيضة
فقولت اسأل حضرتك دى كل الفكرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


في المستوى الثاني نقدر نتكلم ببساطة عن النقد النصي..



 أم أن هذا الطلب سابقاااا لآوانه الآن ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

سابق لأننا لم نعرف كل شيء بعد، مازال امامنا قليلا ثم سنبدأ فيما بعد بالتطبيقات .


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2012)

*هل يوجد من قرأ ولم يسجل إسمه؟
*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (9 مارس 2012)

انا  انا  معكم اقرا واتابع     وعندي اقتراح الا وهو  ان تبقى  كل محاضرة  مدة اسبوع للقراءة ومن ثمة المناقشة   وربنا يبارك كل خطواتكم


----------



## صوت الرب (9 مارس 2012)

تم التحميل و القراءة 
تعليق بسيط : تستطيع إضافة تصحيح المفهوم المسيحي للمسلم
فمثلا قد يبدأ المسلم بطرح شبهة تتناول الإختلاف
بين الترجمات و حذف آية في ترجمة معينة فيعتبرها تحريفا
فعلى هذا يجب ان نوضح له مفهوم الوحي / الترجمات و عدم عصمتها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 مارس 2012)

امبارح كنت اقلب فى قنوات التليفزيون وجدت قناة بها شيخ مسلم وامامه عدد 7 نسخ من طبعات مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس واخذ يشكك فى المسيحية وقال يقولون ان المسيح خلق ادم وخلق امه السيدة مريم العذراء كيف يكون ذلك 
اريد ان اعرف كيف نرد على امثال هذا الشيخ


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2012)

حاضر ..


----------



## coptic eagle (9 مارس 2012)

بالطبع لا، كل هذه الكتابات مع الأهمية القصوى العظمى الأساسية لكتابات الآباء، فهى تُعرض على التقليد الرسولي ومع الخط العام للآباء، لنرى هل هذا تفسيراً منفرداً أو مخالفاً ( اتكلم هنا عن الكل إلا الآباء ) أم ان هذا التفسير هو التفسير المُنتشر والمقبول في كل أرجاء الكنيسة ( العالمية )؟ إن كان منتشراً – بالادلة – في كل أرجاء الكنيسة فهو دليل، وإن كان غير منتشر في الكل فهو إستشهاد يخص فكر شخصي او فكر مجتمعي، وبالتالي فلا مشكلة في رفضه، فمثلاً عندما يأتي لي شخص ويقول " أنت تخالف كلام القمص الذي قال ... "، فماذا لو كان رأيه غير صحيحاً في وجهة نظري؟ الرد هو : الرفض، لماذا ؟ لانه ليس ملزم لي، لماذا؟ لأنه خارج التقليد، ربما يفهم البعض بالخطأ أني اتكلم عن تفاسير الآباء، هذا الكلام لم اقله وهو خاطيء، انا اتكلم عن التفاسير في غير العقيدة، مثلاً، عندما يكون هناك زمن ما في مجتمع ما كانت فيه العادة هى أرتداء ما يشبه الحجاب على الشعر بالنسبة للمرأة، ونجد ان قديس ما أمرَ بإرتداء هذا الحجاب، فهل يحق لمسلم أن يستشهد بهذا القول لهذا القديس لنرتدي هذا الحجاب كأمر من قديس؟ بالطبع لا يحق، لماذا؟ لان هذا أمر مجتمعي بحت ولأن " كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق. كل الاشياء تحل لي لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء " فالقيد هنا هو "الموافقة" و "عدم التسلط" وأيضاً لأن التقليد المكتوب يقول لنا " امتحنوا كل شيء. تمسكوا بالحسن "، فالمسيحيّة لا تعرف تأليه البشر ولا تعرف العصمة المطلقة الآباء، لماذا انا تكلمت هنا عن الآباء؟ لكي تعرفوا أنه إذا كانت كتابات الآباء في الأمور المجتمعية ينبغي عرضها على التقليد فكم وكم كتابات "العالم" فلان، أو "القس" أو "القمص" أو "البطريرك" ..إلخ، فالحياة المسيحية بسيطة ولا يتسلط علينا شيء ( إلا التقليد بالطبع فهو إيماننا القويم )، لماذا كتبت هذه النقطة من الأساس؟!، كتبتها لأني وجدت بعض المسيحين يجدون حرجاً في رفض إقتباس قدّمه مسلم من أحد هذه "الألقاب" فهو يظن – أي المسلم – أن طالما الإقتباس مسبوقاً بأحدى هذه الألقاب فهو "حجة على النصراني"!، وهذا كلام خاطيء تماماً كما اوضحنا، السبب الثاني هو أني وجدت بعضً آخر يقتنع بالإقتباس طالما قدّمه "لقب" وبالطبع هذا خطأ آخر كما قلنا يستغله المسلم في الحوار ويجب علينا معرفته، ما هى أهمية هذه النقطة للإطالة فيها هكذا؟ أهميتها وببساطة أنك ستجد شبهات بكاملها قامت على إقتباس من أحدى هذه المصادر مع ندرة الإستشهاد بالآباء لأن الإستشهاد بهم من قبل المسلم سينهي على الشبهة أثناء كتابته لها!

اهلا بالاخ مولكا 
انا ليا تعليق بسيط 
فعلا من الممكن ان يكون احيانا راي القديس خطأ 
لهذا يجب الرجوع دائما الى تفاسير الاباء لانها تضمن التقليد السليم وخصوصا ما اتفق عليه الاباء جميعا

*ج ـ الآباء والتقليد :*
ترجع أهمية كتابات الآباء إلى أهمية التقليد باعتباره مصدر الإيمان . والتقليد جعل لكتابات وآراء الآباء أهمية كبرى. فالكنيسة تعتبر “_ اتفاق الآباء الإجماعى_ ” معصومًا حينما يخص تفسير الكتاب المقدس والعقيدة . ويصف ” نيومان ” (J. H. Newman) أهمية اتفاق الآباء واختلافه عن الآراء الخاصة للآباء حينما يقول: [_إنى اتبع الآباء القدماء ، ليس على أنهم فى موضوع معين لهم الثقل الذى يملكونه فى حالة العقائد والتعاليم (رغم أنهم كذلك). فحينما يتكلم الآباء عن العقائد ، يتكلمون عنها على أن الجميع يؤمنون بها. فالآباء هم شهود الحقيقة أن هذه التعاليم قد استُلمت استلامًا ، ليس هنا أو هناك بل فى كل مكان ، ونحن نستلم هذه التعاليم والعقائد التى يعلّمون بها، ليس _

_http://patristiccairo.com/?p=1628_


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 مارس 2012)

> فعلا من الممكن ان يكون احيانا راي القديس خطأ


نعم ولكن في الامور الحياتية الإجتماعية كما وضحت في المحاضرة، وليس في الإيمان..

الإقتباس صحيح جداً


----------



## ibnelfady (9 مارس 2012)

انا حملت المحاضرة الرابعة وقرأتها ...... الحاضرة جميلة جداً وبسيطة بالنسبة لى بس لى سؤالين
1- المستوى الاول كام محاضرة ؟
2- ابتداء من اى محاضرة هنعرف ونتعلم ان احنا ازاى ننقد الشبهة ؟


----------



## ROWIS (9 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل أمبارح على فكرة
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (9 مارس 2012)

ارجو توضيح الفارق بين الدليل والاقتباس 
فللاسف الامر مختلط على ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

مديون للمسيح


----------



## bob (10 مارس 2012)

*تم التحميل
*


----------



## mr_antonyous (10 مارس 2012)

بصراحة المحاضرة دى جميلة اوى وسهلة جدا واظن مفيهاش حاجة تتسأل فيها


----------



## benyamin55 (10 مارس 2012)

تم تحميل المحاضرة الرابعة وجاري قراءتها


----------



## Bassem Farag (10 مارس 2012)

*تم تحميل المحاضرة وقراءتها*
*سأقرأ الأسئلة وأعيد قراءة المحاضرة مرة أخرى*
*وآسف على التأخير*




> *رجاء الضغط على Like الموجودة أعلى الموضوع لنشر الموضوع على الفيس بوك ..*


 
*فين العلامة دى مش لاقيها؟*
*معلش أنا ضعيف فى المنتديات شوية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

*مش ظاهرة حاليا يا باسم ..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2012)

*أدخل على المحاضرة الخامسة ...*
*ما حدش نفعنا بسؤال من الأعضاء اللى كان عددهم 110*
*؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## o0chsite0o (10 مارس 2012)

*يا م/مولكا 
ادخل على محاضرة تكون مليانة ومركزة على موضوع من مواضيع اساسيات الايمان*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (10 مارس 2012)

ليه ماردتش على سؤالى ؟؟:bomb::bomb::bomb:
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> ارجو توضيح الفارق بين الدليل والاقتباس
> فللاسف الامر مختلط على ​



بالمثال يتضح المقال،،

الإقتباسات من الكتب ليست دليلا في حد ذاتها، بل هى آراء لكتاب هذه الكتب قد نقبلها وقد لا نقبلها . نقبلها كمتوافقين مع الكاتب في الرأي أو لا ..


الدليل هو الذي يعطي معلومة ما بشكل ما من عصر محدد ، مثلا عندما نتكلم عن علم المصريات ونطلب دليل تاريخي لشيء ما في هذه الفترة الزمنية، فهنا تكون البرديات والنقوش مثلا هى الأدلة ، لكن الكتابات عليها وتحليلها تعد كلها إقتباسات غير ملزمة ..

هل إتضح الكلام ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أدخل على المحاضرة الخامسة ...*
> *ما حدش نفعنا بسؤال من الأعضاء اللى كان عددهم 110*
> *؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*



وقتي يكاد يكون منعدم وأصبحت الإلتزامات أكبر من الوقت المتاح لي!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 مارس 2012)

> *يا م/مولكا
> ادخل على محاضرة تكون مليانة ومركزة على موضوع من مواضيع اساسيات الايمان*


حبيبي، احنا مش بنشرح كل الأساسيات الإيمانية، احنا بنشرح أشياء محددة بطريقة معينة سنستخدمها فيما بعد في الدفاعيات، وكل عضو حسب ميوله فيما بعد سينمي نفسه بنفسه وسأساعده .. لكن من المستحيل ان اكتب كل 3 ايام محاضرة عن الأساسيات الدقيقة هذه واكون متابع للحوارات والنقاشات هنا ، فوقتي يكاد يكون منعدم ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

avamakary
المفدى بالدم
remo2010
اوريجانوس المصري
اليعازر
Mina The Coptic
Abdel Messih
+Nevena+
ramy22
!! Coptic Lion !!
عبود عبده عبود
القناص الجديد
فادي الكلداني
fouad78
Waiting+Jesus
اوغسطينوس
+إيرينى+
white.angel
ElectericCurrent
تـ+ـونى
karima
ABOTARBO
sameh_ana
o0chsite0o
حبيب يسوع
Rosetta
HappyButterfly
سمعان الاخميمى
يسطس الأنطونى
The Undertaker
girgis2
منتهى ابشارة
صوت الرب
coptic eagle
ibnelfady
ROWIS
مديون للمسيح
bob
mr_antonyous
benyamin55
Bassem Farag




*بعد المحاضرة القادمة سيتم تصفية المشتركين على أساس الذين سجلوا أنهم قاموا بتحميل المحاضرات ..*


----------



## مينا إيليا (11 مارس 2012)

محاضرة رائعة وشيقة جدااااا والامثلة التي بها سهلت عليا فهما
 ولا يوجد لدي اي أسألة


----------



## مينا إيليا (11 مارس 2012)

بالأضافة الي كل ما جاء في هذه المحاضرة قبل نزولها قد طبق فعلا معي شخصياً في حوار مسلم معي علي الفيس بوك فهذا الشخص كان يفسر نصوص الانجيل علي مزاجة وانا فضلت وراه لغاية مايجيب المصدر اللي جاب منه التفسير وماجبش حاجة وفضل يتهرب


----------



## رامي-777 (11 مارس 2012)

محاضرة واضحه والمعلمات قيمه 
انا متابع معكو في المحاضرات


----------



## benyamin55 (11 مارس 2012)

*المحاضرة جميلة ومنيرة
لكني اشعر أننا نحتاج لتدريب كبير في كيفية الوصول لأقوال الآباء من مصادرها للتأكد من صحة إقتباس ما، ولامكانية الرد عليه من أقوال نفس الأب أو غيره
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 مارس 2012)

اشكر الرب على هذه الدورة الهامه لقد سعدت بها واستفدت استفادة عظيمة وارجو المزيد شكرا للصديق / مولكا ولكل الاعضاء الذين اثروا الحوار الرب يباركم جميعا


----------



## be believer (11 مارس 2012)

أستاذ مولكا , تجاهلتني ليه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3138413&postcount=45


----------



## o0chsite0o (11 مارس 2012)

*يا ريت المحاضرة يبقى ليها يوم معين معروف للكل
ومعاد انتهاء مناقشتها ايضا
ونبقى عارفين ترتيب المحاضرات وكل محاضرة هتناقش اية؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (11 مارس 2012)

امتى هتنزل المحاضره الجايه؟​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 مارس 2012)

سلام ونعمة 
كان لى سؤال 
هو احنا ينفع دلوقتى ندخل ونشوف رد المحاورين هنا بالمنتدى ع الشبهات 
ونطبق المحاضرة دى مثلا كل واحد مع نفسه ولااحنا لسه بدرى علينا علشان 
نعرف نميز ومش ندخل ناو 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

> بالأضافة الي كل ما جاء في هذه المحاضرة قبل نزولها قد  طبق فعلا معي شخصياً في حوار مسلم معي علي الفيس بوك فهذا الشخص كان يفسر  نصوص الانجيل علي مزاجة وانا فضلت وراه لغاية مايجيب المصدر اللي جاب منه  التفسير وماجبش حاجة وفضل يتهرب


هذا ممتاز، ويجب أن يكون للكل مثل هذا، يجيب الا تعطي فرصة للمسلم بالمرور من نقطة لنقطة قبل نهايتها بشكل تام من الادلة المسيحيية الآبائية ..


> *المحاضرة جميلة ومنيرة
> لكني اشعر أننا نحتاج لتدريب كبير في كيفية الوصول لأقوال الآباء من  مصادرها للتأكد من صحة إقتباس ما، ولامكانية الرد عليه من أقوال نفس الأب  أو غيره*


سيحدث ..


> أستاذ مولكا , تجاهلتني ليه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...3&postcount=45


كيف تجاهلتك أخي ؟



> *يا ريت المحاضرة يبقى ليها يوم معين معروف للكل*


هذا للأسف لا استطيع ضمانه فوقتي أصبح عدم! وأحاول كتابة سطور + سطور + سطور ..




> * ومعاد انتهاء مناقشتها ايضا*


لا يوجد ..



> * ونبقى عارفين ترتيب المحاضرات وكل محاضرة هتناقش اية؟*


هذا مشروح في الإعلان : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204678++



> امتى هتنزل المحاضره الجايه؟


صلوا لي  ..




> سلام ونعمة
> كان لى سؤال
> هو احنا ينفع دلوقتى ندخل ونشوف رد المحاورين هنا بالمنتدى ع الشبهات
> ونطبق المحاضرة دى مثلا كل واحد مع نفسه ولااحنا لسه بدرى علينا علشان
> نعرف نميز ومش ندخل ناو



افضل الإنتظار قليلا.....


----------



## be believer (11 مارس 2012)

> كيف تجاهلتك أخي ؟


أعتذر , لأنني بالبداية لم أقرأ اسمي ضمن اللائحة بالرغم من قرائتي لها مرتين متتاليتين !!
ولكن الآن وجدت اسمي ضمن اللائحة ! 
يبدو أنني لم أركز جيدا بقراءة اللائحة ,,
أكرر اعتذاري ..
وشكرا أستاذي على مجهودك و الله يُثمر تعبك و يباركه


----------



## حسين دوكي (11 مارس 2012)

*اسف استاذ مولكا كان عندي ظروف صعبة جدا فمكنتش قادر اكون متواصل لكن اشكر ربنا الدنيا تمام عندي الان انا عندي سؤال في موضوع الابن لم افهم ما معني البنوية الاقنومية يعني كلمة الابن ده رمز مش اكثر و لا ايه اشكرك استاذي و اتمني ان تقبل اعتذاري*


----------



## حسين دوكي (11 مارس 2012)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *اسف استاذ مولكا كان عندي ظروف صعبة جدا فمكنتش قادر اكون متواصل لكن اشكر ربنا الدنيا تمام عندي الان انا عندي سؤال في موضوع الابن لم افهم ما معني البنوية الاقنومية يعني كلمة الابن ده رمز مش اكثر و لا ايه اشكرك استاذي و اتمني ان تقبل اعتذاري*


 

*اسف السؤال ده في المحاضرة الثالثة مشفتش بس العنوان:new6:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

مش فاهم سؤالك تماما عزيزي ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 مارس 2012)

avamakary
المفدى بالدم
remo2010
اوريجانوس المصري
اليعازر
Mina The Coptic
Abdel Messih
+Nevena+
ramy22
!! Coptic Lion !!
عبود عبده عبود
القناص الجديد
فادي الكلداني
fouad78
Waiting+Jesus
اوغسطينوس
+إيرينى+
white.angel
ElectericCurrent
تـ+ـونى
karima
ABOTARBO
sameh_ana
o0chsite0o
حبيب يسوع
Rosetta
HappyButterfly
سمعان الاخميمى
يسطس الأنطونى
The Undertaker
girgis2
منتهى ابشارة
صوت الرب
coptic eagle
ibnelfady
ROWIS
مديون للمسيح
bob
mr_antonyous
benyamin55
Bassem Farag
مينا إيليا
رامي-777


----------



## حسين دوكي (12 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاهم سؤالك تماما عزيزي ؟


 
*اقصد يعني كلمة الابن التي في الثالوث هل هي كلمة رمزية ليس المقصود بها البنوية فعلا ؟*


----------



## حسين دوكي (12 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> avamakary
> المفدى بالدم
> remo2010
> اوريجانوس المصري
> ...


 

اتمني ان تضيفني


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

avamakary
المفدى بالدم
remo2010
اوريجانوس المصري
اليعازر
Mina The Coptic
Abdel Messih
+Nevena+
ramy22
!! Coptic Lion !!
عبود عبده عبود
القناص الجديد
فادي الكلداني
fouad78
Waiting+Jesus
اوغسطينوس
+إيرينى+
white.angel
ElectericCurrent
تـ+ـونى
karima
ABOTARBO
sameh_ana
o0chsite0o
حبيب يسوع
Rosetta
HappyButterfly
سمعان الاخميمى
يسطس الأنطونى
The Undertaker
girgis2
منتهى ابشارة
صوت الرب
coptic eagle
ibnelfady
ROWIS
مديون للمسيح
bob
mr_antonyous
benyamin55
Bassem Farag
مينا إيليا
رامي-777
حسين دوكي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2012)

*ربنا معاك ونكمل ...فين دكتور يوحنا ؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مارس 2012)

*دكتور يوحنا للأسف لن يكمل الدورة لظروف خاصة به، صلوا له كثيراً..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *دكتور يوحنا للأسف لن يكمل الدورة لظروف خاصة به، صلوا له كثيراً..*


*لعل المانع خيراً ....*
*صلواتنا له ...*


----------



## o0chsite0o (12 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *دكتور يوحنا للأسف لن يكمل الدورة لظروف خاصة به، صلوا له كثيراً..
> *


*لية كدة بس؟
يا ريت تقولنا اخبارة اية بس 
اطمن علية وياريت تبلغة سلامى 
*


----------



## benyamin55 (17 مارس 2012)

تمت قراءة المحاضرة الرابعة - 1، و-2
وفي انتظار المزيد من هذه الدرر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2012)

> تمت قراءة المحاضرة الرابعة - 1، و-2


ما المقصود بهذه الأرقام؟


----------



## benyamin55 (17 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما المقصود بهذه الأرقام؟


المقصود الرد على الشبهة 01، والرد على الشبهة 02، أي ما سمي بطريقة أخرى بالمحاضرة الرابعة، والمحاضرة الخامسة


----------



## Ibrahim al Copti (17 مارس 2012)

*أخي الحبيب مولكا
معلش أنا عارف شكلي وحش . ما شاركتش بالرد لكن قرأت المقدمة والمحاضرات 1 و 2 و 3 ... ووقفت 
أتمنى استمر معاكم 

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

Ibrahim al Copti قال:


> *أخي الحبيب مولكا
> معلش أنا عارف شكلي وحش . ما شاركتش بالرد لكن قرأت المقدمة والمحاضرات 1 و 2 و 3 ... ووقفت
> أتمنى استمر معاكم
> 
> سلام المسيح*​



لا مشكلة أستاذنا إبراهيم، تم إضافة إسم حضرتك، ولكن رجاء قراءة - مع عدم إحتياج حضرتك للدورة - المحاضرة الرابعة والخامسة وهما في نفس الموضوع...


----------



## gd3oon (18 مارس 2012)

حملت المحاضرة وجاري المذاكرة مع أني مخنوق من الموقع بسبب صعوبة التفاعل 
أفتحولنا روم بليز في أي برنامج شات علشان نقدر نتفاعل مع بعض أرحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء 
سلام المسيح معاكم والرب يبارك خدماتكم


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مارس 2012)

> [FONT="]5. *إستخراج الإستشهادات او الأدلة من البحث*


سهلة القرءة وصعب عملياً
هل توجد مراجع سهلة لكى نبحث عنها .؟[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

gd3oon قال:


> حملت المحاضرة وجاري المذاكرة مع أني مخنوق من الموقع بسبب صعوبة التفاعل
> أفتحولنا روم بليز في أي برنامج شات علشان نقدر نتفاعل مع بعض أرحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء
> سلام المسيح معاكم والرب يبارك خدماتكم


والثالثة والخامسة؟


----------



## gd3oon (19 مارس 2012)

حملتهم كلهم وبأذاكر فيهم بس موش عارف أكتب الرد فين علشان تعرفوا ده يا ناس أعملولنا روم علي أي برنامج


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

أخي جدعون، بالراحة، كل محاضرة ينزل لها موضوع خاص في هذا القسم، كل ما عليك ان تدخل على هذا الموضوع وتعلمنا بقراءتك للمحاضرة، فقط!!
ما المشكلة؟


----------



## gd3oon (19 مارس 2012)

أ،ا موش عارف بأكتب فين وكتابتي بتوصل لمين أنا تايه في الموقع ممكن حضرتك تضفني علي البال توك  علشان تفهمني الدنيا ماشية أزاي في الموقع بدل الحوسة أليأنا فيها دي أنا gd3oon_gbar_albas أكون شاكر لك جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

طيبب بص يا اخ هاشرح لك المنتدى، المنتدى دا عبارة عن موقع على النت، ليه نظام خاص،

النظام دا عبارة عن أن الموقع دا متقسم لأجزاء، زي البالتوك متقسم لنطاقات وجوا كل نطاق يوجد مجمعة رومات،
هنا المنتدى فيه اقسام، وكل قسم فيه مواضيع، انت هنا في قسم الرد على الشبهات..
القسم دا بينزل فيه مواضيع متجددة، كل اللي عليك انك تتابع القسم كل فترة ليست بكثيرة...

منتديات الكنيسة




المنتديات المسيحية



الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية



* 	 مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة الرابعة  *


----------



## gd3oon (19 مارس 2012)

طيب متشكر لك خالص يا أخ مولكا ممكن تقولي أزاي أكتب رد؟ أنا واحد صاحبي كان علمني أزاي أوصل للمحاضرات دا طبعا بعد مجهود جهيد هو كان مفكرني عارف المكان وكان بيقولي أدخل حمل المحاضرة وأنا طبعا كنت في الطراوة خالص ما أعرفش حاجة فكان بيحملهم هو ويبعتهملي سند فيل لكن أنا طلبت منه يعرفني المكان بالظبط بتاع تنزيل  المحاضرات وعرفت بس  دلوقت موش عارف أكتب الرد فين 
ممكن طلب من حضرتك تفتحوا روم علي الأنسبيك الرومات هناك ببلك ومجانية علشان التفاعل يبقي أحسن هيبقي شئ رائع صدقني 
أنا لي روم هناك أسمها ask me about jesus  ممكن  أستضفكم فيها في وقت معين وحضرتك تبلغ الناس به أخد بركة منكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> طيب متشكر لك خالص يا أخ مولكا ممكن تقولي أزاي أكتب رد؟ أنا واحد صاحبي  كان علمني أزاي أوصل للمحاضرات دا طبعا بعد مجهود جهيد هو كان مفكرني عارف  المكان وكان بيقولي أدخل حمل المحاضرة وأنا طبعا كنت في الطراوة خالص ما  أعرفش حاجة فكان بيحملهم هو ويبعتهملي سند فيل لكن أنا طلبت منه يعرفني  المكان بالظبط بتاع تنزيل  المحاضرات وعرفت بس  دلوقت موش عارف أكتب الرد  فين






​


بعد كدا تشوف المواضيع:

وتدخل على الموضوع اللي انت عايزه زي ما بتدخل على الرومات..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مارس 2012)

قرأته  كله 
تسجيل حضور​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------

